# Shig. Handle



## mhenry (Sep 2, 2011)

Can you believe someone actually trusted a hack like me with such a beautiful knife, and I only dropped it once 

http://i1180.photobucket.com/albums/x410/mhenry5/IMG_0049.jpg
http://i1180.photobucket.com/albums/x410/mhenry5/IMG_0051-1.jpg
http://i1180.photobucket.com/albums/x410/mhenry5/IMG_0053-1.jpg
http://i1180.photobucket.com/albums/x410/mhenry5/IMG_0055.jpg
http://i1180.photobucket.com/albums/x410/mhenry5/IMG_0048.jpg
http://i1180.photobucket.com/albums/x410/mhenry5/IMG_0047.jpg
http://i1180.photobucket.com/albums/x410/mhenry5/IMG_0046-1.jpg


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Sep 2, 2011)

Beautiful work, Mike. So we don't have to guess, tell us about the wood.


----------



## Rottman (Sep 2, 2011)

Desert ironwood?


----------



## mhenry (Sep 2, 2011)

Rottman said:


> Desert ironwood?



Ironwood it is


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Sep 2, 2011)

With a horn ferrule?


----------



## mhenry (Sep 2, 2011)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> With a horn ferrule?



Hey Rick, it's horn


----------



## tgraypots (Sep 2, 2011)

Well done! How did you connect the horn and wood? Hidden pins? Bored out the horn? Dowel down the middle?


----------



## Mike Davis (Sep 2, 2011)

That looks great! Very nice job.


----------



## mhenry (Sep 2, 2011)

tgraypots said:


> Well done! How did you connect the horn and wood? Hidden pins? Bored out the horn? Dowel down the middle?



Thanks, It has a short dowell pin approx 1 1/4" long X 5/8 diameter


----------



## kalaeb (Sep 2, 2011)

Very nice lines Mike, beautiful!


----------



## tgraypots (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks. Again, very well done.


----------



## GLE1952 (Sep 2, 2011)

Great work as always Mike

Glen


----------



## mhenry (Sep 3, 2011)

Thanks!!!


----------



## Vladimir (Sep 4, 2011)

Very beautiful and harmonious. 
Lines Kitaeji fascinating. The tree structure is very suitable.


----------

